# how to l2tp Server & Ipsec Server Simultaneously using Single RAcoon Daemon ?



## tusharsharma43 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a problem with establishing tunnels. I want to run only single daemon with which I can establish an ipsec tunnel as well as l2tp over ipsec with different security negotiation parameters.

In racoon.conf we can write only one time remote anonymous for server mode so how can I write 
two different kinds of configuration using racoon?

Please help.

Thanking you,
Tushar


----------

